# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET: Atlas climático ibérico - Iberian climate atlas

## Luján

La AEMET ha publicado el Atlas climático ibérico:




> *Atlas climático ibérico - Iberian climate atlas* 
> 
> *Autores:*
>      Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (España)
>      Instituto de Meteorologia (Portugal)
> 
> 
> *Reseña:*
>      El atlas climático constituye un medio de presentar, de forma  gráfica, una síntesis de los conocimientos referentes al clima de un  país o de una región, que se destina a un gran abanico de usuarios. El  presente Atlas Climático pretende describir las principales  características climatológicas de la Península Ibérica donde se incluyen  las Islas Baleares, conforme a lo acordado entre los Servicios  Meteorológicos de Portugal (IM, I.P.) y de España (AEMET). Por criterios  de continuidad geográfica y climática, en esta edición no se incluyen  las Islas de Macaronesia (Archipiélagos de Madeira, Azores y Canarias).
> ...


El documento: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/di...gico/Atlas.pdf

----------


## REEGE

Un buen documento que conviene echar un vistazo para entender mejor nuestro clima... Un saludo!!

----------


## ben-amar

Muchisimas gracias, Lujan, por traernoslo.
¡estas en todo!  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Un compendio de resultados que nos ayudan a entender dónde vivimos y qué clima tenemos.
Muchas gracias por la aportación.

----------

